# The rescue centre said.....



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

...............Yes  we can get Peter on Monday!!

He needs a better name though, I like Nugget and I like Tiggs but I'm open for suggestions!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

WwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYY

Well Done so happy! Yayayayayayayaaaa!

I havnt seen his piccie yet? Put up a piccie to help us decide names with you!

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooohhhhoooooooooooooooooooo im so pleased for you tink and i also want to see a piccy  i like tiggs tho


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done!!!

Make sure you show us all pic's of your new bunny


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank yoooooooou! I'm chuffed!! Don't have any pics yet as I never took any, didn't think we were having him!! 
Not being able to have the two girls has not been as much of a disappointment as I felt an attraction to Peter straight away, fell in love instantly with him :001_wub: I really hope Chocolate and Ginger can find homes though, feel bad not being able to take them. Wish I could have all 3!! 

I'll get pics up as soon as I can though, we are off to get him Monday so watch this space!!

I spent all day giving the house a deep clean, even scrubbed the bathroom floor on all fours and she didn't go upstairs!!! d'oh! At least my house is nice and clean


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay!!! Your gonna be a bunny mummy again!!!
How about Darwin  
we had a cat come into work today called Darwin and I decided that its a name I am going to use in the future 

Tiggs is a pretty good name tho  

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yay!!! Your gonna be a bunny mummy again!!!
> How about Darwin
> we had a cat come into work today called Darwin and I decided that its a name I am going to use in the future
> 
> ...


Ha ha!! Darwin!! My OH would LOVE that!!!

I think Tiger tiggs is quite cute, he seemed to have a similar temperament to Pepsi, nosey, inquisitvie, wanting some fuss and up on back legs a lot  Looks like I have another cheeky chappy on my hands


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really glad you are getting him !!!!! cant think of a good name with out seeing pics first!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw Tinks that's great news!!  I look forward to seeing lots of pics! I like Tiggs, thats a cute name!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay congrats. Bet you can't wait now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ohhhhh how exciting!!!!!!!!  Cant wait for piccies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I shall get the batteries in OH's camera, got pics of Pepsi when he was ill that my daughter took though so we haven't wanted to turn in on really 

Woke up this morning thinking it was Monday and got all excited! need to finish the glossing around the frames today.. eeek! can't wait!!


----------

